
Ask HN: Looking for a “new kind” of CS degree program I saw on HN - dahart
Anyone remember or have a link to the story about a new CS degree program that was touting their new approach to teaching how to think about programming? IIRC, they were comparing this new foundational approach against the idea of adding features by trial and error.<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure I saw the story pass by the front page within the last two months.<p>Thanks in advance for any help; I didn&#x27;t save the story, and my search fu is completely failing... I&#x27;ve been searching for an hour for this story and just can&#x27;t seem to come up with the right keywords.
======
IanDrake
holbertonschool.com

~~~
dahart
That's not the one I was thinking of, but thank you! It does match my
description, so I see my question is probably too vague. I'm not sure if I'm
remembering correctly, but if so, I think it was a 4-year college program,
seems like it is somewhere on the eastern side of the US, and focused more on
the philosophy of CS than on web or tech skills.

